# Bad battery charging circuit on 7 Burg panels



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Our company has installed and replaced 7 Napco Gemini 1632 Burg. Panels due to a bad battery charging circuit. This a very rare assurance for Napco in my experience. The kicker is they were bad out of the box straight from the manufacture. Does anyone here use the Napco 1632? If so has anyone had any similar problems with them?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bduerler said:


> Our company has installed and replaced 7 Napco Gemini 1632 Burg. Panels due to a bad battery charging circuit. This a very rare assurance for Napco in my experience. The kicker is they were bad out of the box straight from the manufacture. Does anyone here use the Napco 1632? If so has anyone had any similar problems with them?


We use Ademco. Never installed a Napco Gemini which is like a DSC isn't it?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> We use Ademco. Never installed a Napco Gemini which is like a DSC isn't it?


Actually it is closer to Ademco than it is DSC:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, what did tech support say? I know you called them.  Take the damn things back and get Ademco. :thumbup:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Well, what did tech support say? I know you called them.  Take the damn things back and get Ademco. :thumbup:


Tech support hahaha your funny they told me to put in a new one. I have installed 7 brand new 1632's with this same problem and you want me to put in another one:blink: stupid sh!t if you ask me. I replaced it with a Napco 3200 and no issues. I do work with both DSC and Ademco but Napco is our flagship. All three brands have pros and cons to them and I like them all about the same but as far as preference goes I would pick Napco. I know they are having issues right now but its just that one panel type:001_huh:. I just would go with Napco because it is what I am most familiar with and have used the longest. Just as I am sure your would pick Ademco or Napco or DSC. Its all about what one is comfortable with:thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bduerler said:


> Tech support hahaha your funny they told me to put in a new one. I have installed 7 brand new 1632's with this same problem and you want me to put in another one:blink: stupid sh!t if you ask me. I replaced it with a Napco 3200 and no issues. I do work with both DSC and Ademco but Napco is our flagship. All three brands have pros and cons to them and I like them all about the same but as far as preference goes I would pick Napco. I know they are having issues right now but its just that one panel type:001_huh:. I just would go with Napco because it is what I am most familiar with and have used the longest. Just as I am sure your would pick Ademco or Napco or DSC. Its all about what one is comfortable with:thumbsup:


Actually I would go with GE. At least I would if they had maintained their market share. When they Bought ITI I thought they would go in the right direction. I like the wireless technology, the ease of use, the "ALARM, FRONT DOOR" "ALARM SYSTEM IS ON" speaker. The HIM and HOM boards.
Especially the ease of programming. Once installed, it took me about 10 minutes to completely program a Concord or Concord Express. I dislike GE's endeavor to "upgrade" to the Networx 8. It sucks. Since my job change, Haven't touched but one Networx panel.


----------



## MisterCMK (Jul 5, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Actually I would go with GE. At least I would if they had maintained their market share. When they Bought ITI I thought they would go in the right direction. I like the wireless technology, the ease of use, the "ALARM, FRONT DOOR" "ALARM SYSTEM IS ON" speaker. The HIM and HOM boards.
> Especially the ease of programming. Once installed, it took me about 10 minutes to completely program a Concord or Concord Express. I dislike GE's endeavor to "upgrade" to the Networx 8. It sucks. Since my job change, Haven't touched but one Networx panel.


You can take the Networx and shove it where the sun doesn't shine. We tried two Networx panels since we are GE Security Strategic Partners figured might as well try something in the big happy GE family. Both gave us nothing but problems. Ripped them out and put in DSC panels and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

MisterCMK said:


> You can take the Networx and shove it where the sun doesn't shine. We tried two Networx panels since we are GE Security Strategic Partners figured might as well try something in the big happy GE family. Both gave us nothing but problems. Ripped them out and put in DSC panels and haven't had a problem since.


Yeah "Strategic Partners". What a joke. We are too and have to call a guy in Minnesota. We get better pricing from them than GE.
I just installed their Tru Vision cameras on a job. No where to hook it up to set up the camera when you install it in a hard ceiling.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

We dont touch GE we will rip it out and throw one of our three brands (Napco, Ademco, or DSC) up on the wall. Hell would have to freeze over before I used GE


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bduerler said:


> We dont touch GE we will rip it out and throw one of our three brands (Napco, Ademco, or DSC) up on the wall. Hell would have to freeze over before I used GE


That is where we ended up. We still service them for other companies we have agreements with. I just liked them because I could program one in my sleep.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NAPCO tech support is STILL based here in the U.S... it would be living hell to get answers in broken, heavily accented English.

HP tech support would be a good example of customer service gone wrong..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> HP tech support would be a good example of customer service gone wrong..


Dell's is worse.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> NAPCO tech support is STILL based here in the U.S... it would be living hell to get answers in broken, heavily accented English.
> 
> HP tech support would be a good example of customer service gone wrong..


NAPCO's Tech support is not the problem it was the fact that everything they told me to check i already checked and they kept saying that I had messed up somewhere Then when I told them that i had not made a mistake i was told to replace the panel. well no sh!t sherlock


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> NAPCO tech support is STILL based here in the U.S... it would be living hell to get answers in broken, heavily accented English.
> 
> HP tech support would be a good example of customer service gone wrong..


Man I agree with that!
I have an HP printer. When I open up the print menu on any program such as Word, I get a menu screen in English. When I click on any button in that menu, a Spanish sub menu appears. "Borrador Rapido"! Damn!
Tech support is non existant. I tried 4 times with a chat session. Kept getting cut off. Ha! BS!


----------

